# Petition To Stop ebay's Final Value Fees on Shipping Charges



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Sign the petition at Change.org. Demand that ebay stop charging Final Values fees on Shipping charges. 
http://www.change.org/petitions/ebay-stop-the-final-value-fee-on-shipping-charge#share


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I expect someone who is charging .10 for the item and 10.00 for the shipping finally got caught! I always offer free shipping so I do not have this problem. The cost of the shipping is considered when pricing the item....sometimes I run high sometimes I run low. But I for sure don't try to cheat!


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought an item from China through eBay that cost $6:08 plus $12:96 for postage to Australia. When I received the item there was a note inside saying they keep their prices low but always have a postage cost as eBay does not charge for postage. I think that is fairer than "total cost" selling.

Wylie


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I think you may be right for international stuff. Most of the stuff I sell on ebay is only a few bucks and shipping is like 1.70 USD stateside. I do not ship these items overseas or across national borders due to high shipping costs for such an inexpensive item. From my webstore the buyer pays the actual shipping so we ship everywhere.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

I can't imagine where the idea came from that Ebay cares a whit what the dealers do or do not like.....Joe


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I believe they are charging final value fees on shipping because of the sellers who were overcharging buyers for shipping. That way they still have to pay the final value fees on what they made on the sale. 

I can't complain about eBay at all. They have treated me very well as a seller and a buyer. They have offered me a way to make money from my home. I don't expect them to do it for free.


----------

